# Shout out for Katie at Move The Dog Transportation



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I've gotta give major props to Katie. She braved this weather and got our(and several other families) puppy to us this weekend. I couldn't do what she does, way to many miles for me, and with a huge smile on her face. If you need a dog shipped I couldn't think of a better person to trust with precious cargo. Thanks Katie!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to hear. Hopefully after Christmas. Very busy lady!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

And she can throw a bird. She's a chessie person


----------



## TRUEBLUE (Aug 27, 2007)

Eric
What new law?
Elaborate if you don't mind.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

This is the simplest layout I've found for the APHIS rule "qualifications". http://www.aphis.usda.gov/publications/animal_welfare/2013/retail_pets_checklist.pdf


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

Right now nothing is in effect. There is a law suit going on. Also they APHIS still hasn't determined how they will "police " all this. 
Joyce


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

That's not correct Joyce.

While there is a lawsuit, the suit didn't seek a temporary restraining order (TRO) so enforcement of the rule can proceed.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Sometimes it is hard for the prospective buyer to visit the puppy b/c time restraints and distance. Is this a money grab project of the government? What is the reasoning otherwise? Is this for puppy mills?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Just received a pup via American Airlines. Excellent service and inexpensive $220. Puppy was in great shape when she arrived. The airlines can be a good option too.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> Just received a pup via American Airlines. Excellent service and inexpensive $220. Puppy was in great shape when she arrived. The airlines can be a good option too.


Sure they can be but there are sometimes no airline options, delays due to weather(who is in charge of your pup if that happens), and always the rare horror stories we hear of lost or harmed dogs. Katie offers a pretty great option and having someone that knows dogs and cares about (loves) dogs in charge of them for the entire trip is a huge advantage IMO. Riding in style in the back of a climate controlled suburban was pretty nice as well.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Katie looked after the shipping of my Lab pup from Michigan to the Dallas area 3 weeks ago. Even with very difficult logistics surrounding the National and Thanksgiving weekend her ability to communicate and deliver service was first rate. We felt very much at ease with the service. Reports of progress occurred each day on the road. I would advise anyone to use her service.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just had a great chat with Katie.

While I've not had the pleasure of working with her, I will say that I enjoy her positive attitude on the phone. 

It sure sounds like she's keeping plenty busy!

Chris


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Kati has moved pups and adults for me, around the country pretty much, the last couple years. She always gives it her best. Great customer service and I like having the pups on the ground vs the air, being kept updated with photos, knowing they are in caring hands.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Can one of you give more information about Katie's service ... or is there a website to visit?


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

A friend of mine recently had to give up her dog and used Kati for the transport to the new home. While it was in the best interest of the dog it was hard on the entire family until Katie showed up and made it so much easier.


http://movethedog.net/


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

I have never included in my figures for1) time to air cargo from Banks 190 miles to Atlanta plus depreciation and gas. Now turn around and drive back to Banks. The Sheboygan Falls Airport was closed as was the Banks, Alabama one.So there was a charge for airport delivery. 2) then I have driven to Sheboygan Falls with a dog and that cost by mile can't compare to Katie's. I no longer run on Coors so there were motels, airing,eating, staying awake and due to too much Coors ops it's now Coke I have more pee stops. I do not enjoy the drive and hate the return. So that's why I use this lady who is starting her own SUCCESSFUL business, who is putting in the hours and busting her butt. I respect and admire this lady however as some of our new amateurs have a fleet of private jets or their single 16 passenger Lears she could probably contract their plane during the week and everyone would make money A FedEx for dogs. This lady is what many have never known-work hard, make a profit and ascend on your own merits. Besides she is better looking than air freight pilots. Lanse Brown


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Well it was a long day yesterday to pick up puppy. Big shout out to Kati. Many thanks for arriving on time. What a lovely lady to have drive your new puppy to you. And drive your puppy in comfort with heating and taken out for pees etc. Thanks Kati!!! And the weather was great to drive home last night!


----------



## krakadawn (Jan 8, 2006)

And another tip of the hat to Kati for another delivery today!

Safe driving Kati.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Another nod to Kati from me as well. Delivered Rocky safe and sound last month from Georgia, communication was great, and she was willing to be flexible on where to meet up since there were some unforseen delays on the other end. It all worked out very well.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm on my second attempt shipping a pup, unfortunately AA don't correspond completely within their ranks and it was a 6 hour dead run to indy on Saturday. I met Katie for the first time Friday and felt VERY comfortable with her and will probably never use a airline again, Thank you Katie NEIL


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

would some of you care to private msg me some of the costs that she charges? i am awaiting a return call from her right now about transporting a dog.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Another happy Move the Dog customer! 

When I initially purchased my puppy the plan was to drive out and get her after all it is only a 9 hour drive or so. I then decided with a one year old son and a husband that works a lot and gets cranky when drivers on the road drive stupidly that maybe driving out to get her was not a good idea. So I contacted Kati with Move the Dog! I first heard of her service here through the RTF but since then a lot of 'dog people' I know I noticed also use her service!

It was very easy to do. I simple e-mailed Kati Point A and Point B and asked if she could do it, she told me the cost and that was it! 
She VERY promptly answered text messages and emails I sent out to her. Best service I ever had in that respect.

This weather everyone is having to deal with lately made for a fun time scheduling but Kati kept me up to date and we worked around it.
This worked out great because along with with the crappy weather was personal life drama (My mother took a heart attack; shes fine fyi) 
Kati was very understanding through it all!

My puppy arrived today safe and sound. Actually better than safe and sound! She couldn't be a happier, less stressed puppy! 
Nancy was the actual driver, and it was great to meet her, she was also very friendly and text me a few times today about how far out they were and pictures of my puppy! 
The pictures were awesome! Because of course I was very excited!

I've never flown a dog, and never will (I'll always use Kati), but this has to be the BEST way to move a dog.

Summary: We could not be happier with our decision to use Move the Dog to bring us our new puppy.


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Had to give Kati a shout out for another job well done! Katie arrived in Texas to pick up a pregnant female lab and delivered to WI. Trip was great, had pictures on the Texas send off, sleeping in hotel room and then her arrival in WI to whelping home. What an awesome job!! 

Why fly a dog when you can know your dog is safe and in the best hands with Kati???... Move The Dog Transport is the way to go!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Two thumbs up from me for Kati too. She picked up a client pup on the east coat (a Braque d'Auvergne) and brought it here, and will be handling the delivery of a pup or two to their new homes in the next few weeks too. Excellent communication, and great service!


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

moscowitz said:


> And she can throw a bird. She's a chessie person


She has an AWS now, too.


----------



## JohnSetra (Feb 15, 2014)

Good recommendation!


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Katie & Staff,
Words can never ever tell you how much I owe you for getting Kate back to Wayne, Jennifer and the boys.Sometimes it is not about the money, but about what friends do for each other. THANK YOU! When Wayne told me the story about Kate seeing Wayne when you dropped her off was PRICELESS. 



Again I OWE! 

Lyle


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the inbox on their website contact link must be full. Still waiting on a response.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

freezeland said:


> I think the inbox on their website contact link must be full. Still waiting on a response.



You may want to call. I found it was easier getting in touch with her via phone then it was through email.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

freezeland said:


> I think the inbox on their website contact link must be full. Still waiting on a response.


If you're on Facebook, you can message her. Or, send her a text.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> If you're on Facebook, you can message her. Or, send her a text.


My move is still a ways off. I only mentioned it in case she sees these posts so she will be aware her inbox might be full. I dont have facebook but will try and call her if I dont here something in another week or two.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm on with her now. PM me if you want her text. Either FB or text are best to get hold of her for scheduling.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Rainmaker said:


> I'm on with her now. PM me if you want her text. Either FB or text are best to get hold of her for scheduling.


Thank you for that offer. I am actually playing phone tag with her now to discuss the particulars of a move I have planned in the near future. She sounds like a great person to do business with.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Can anyone who has used this service tell me how it compares cost-wise to shipping on an airline?
Thanks in advance!

M


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have used both. I think each has their place, depending on the circumstances. I have shipped puppies out of DFW to all over the country, and have received a puppy from Alaska. No problems.

I have used Katie Becker and Move the Dog 3 times and give them the highest recommendation.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Can anyone who has used this service tell me how it compares cost-wise to shipping on an airline?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> M


It depends on where you are going to/from. And, if Katie has other dogs on board that are going in a similar direction. For pups, I needed to get 2 to colorado. Katie's quote was $1100. I put both in one crate - $375. Non-stop. United pet safe program. She had no one else going from Chicagoland area to Colorado at the time. The pups were fine with United. But, they didn't get personalized handling or Truck puppy. Routes that are regular for her ie: Georgia in the winter coming back to the midwest, WIsconsin, etc, it's a different ballgame.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

To move my pup from IN to eastern PA cost me $440 (I think) to fly it would have been around the $375 mark. 

Taking also into consideration that the only near by airport to fly into is Philly (big, crappy, scary city that's not very close)
and it was the the beginning of Feb so weather was terrible, 
and It would have cost me a tank of gas
Traveling with my 1 year old son is always an adventure, like it or not. 

The extra money to use Katie was a no-brainer in my case.

We had to juggle around some storms and other dogs but my puppy arrived safe and sound, and I got pictures of her traveling to boot! 

There was no dealing with delayed flights, big city road rage, and I could stay in my pajamas all day!
Just kidding about the pajamas...


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I questioned about getting a 20lb adult male beagle from VA to MO. Flight qoute was around $350. She was at $675. I ended up not buying him, but just stating the quote I got. I believe she said it was so much ber mile rate. Like .65c per mile.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Airlines... Yes cheaper?? Well my trip included $50 crate...$80 health cert and paying someone $200 to take to airport. So $350 XTRA ON TOP of airfare sooooo cheaper.....well I wasn't that happy with Delta that's for sure. I would advise one to see the WHOLE picture before comparing apples and oranges. And how about the care if the pup.


----------



## Blue Ridge (Aug 8, 2013)

We had a puppy buyer use Katie to ship there new Chesapeake puppy from here (PA) to there home in (MO) 
The experience on this end was just Great! I know Bruce was also very happy and received a very Happy and Healthy Puppy. 
I'll give them the highest recommendation as well.
I'm not sure of the cost. Cant help you there.


----------



## Razor Labs (Jan 9, 2011)

_I had my first dealing with Kati Becker this past week......I drove down to North Dakota from Manitoba Canada to ship a pup to Houston with Move The Dog. We planned to meet at 9:30AM and they were right on time. We did some paper work and away Nancy went......We then made our way to Grand Forks Airport to put a pup on the plane with Delta Airlines, this pup was going to Tampa Bay, Fl......when we got to the airport to check the pup in we were informed they couldn't fly the pup it was to cold......we got no call or notification from Delta the night before or morning of that this wouldn't happen.....NICE.....I drove 4 hours one way only to hear them say come back next week.....are you freaking kidding, its not like I'm 20 minutes away......Guess what happens next......I give Kati a call and tell her what happened and could you possible take this other pup for me as well....10 minutes later I was driving a hour south to catch up with Nancy, pup was put in Nancy's truck and away they went again......this all happened Friday morning and pups were delivered Sunday and Monday......the new owners commented on how good and clean the pups looked when they arrived......Now there is a lady that goes out of there way to make things happen........the airlines are a JOKE as far as I'm concerned__

Move The Dog is the only way to ship a pup in my opinion_


----------



## pcarpenter (Sep 4, 2013)

I am so disappointed with customer service these days I feel it is important to highlight when things are done well.

I used Kati Becker's MovetheDog.net to bring my pup from the trainer in N.C. to my front door in N.Y. I am 100% pleased with the service. Good communication, timely logistics, fair price and very easy on the dog. I have used the airlines in the past but will not do so again. This is a much better service. Well done kati


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I left a note through her website but haven't heard back. Is it best to just call her directly?


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Matt McKenzie said:


> I left a note through her website but haven't heard back. Is it best to just call her directly?



Matt, Yes, call her or PM via facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Move-The-Dog-Transportation/150532515059072


----------

